
Ask HN: Recommend a small low-cost linux desktop computer - vanilla-almond
I have a Windows 10 desktop machine, and although I could install Linux on either a partition or Virtual Machine (VM) I&#x27;m interested in getting a small desktop Linux computer instead (i.e. one without any peripherals or monitor).<p>I will probably use the command line in Linux more than a GUI desktop so the machine doesn&#x27;t need to have powerful specs.<p>Any recommendations? Or should I go down the HD partition route? Or the VM route?
======
euvitudo
I recently bought one of these:
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-
kits...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-
kits/nuc/kits/nuc6cayh.html) and added 4GB RAM and a 120GB SSD for about
US$230.

It runs as a TimeMachine backup server. It's reasonably fast and very quiet.

In the end, it really depends on what you want to do with it.

[Edit: If you want to go really cheap, get a Raspberry Pi.]

------
billconan
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-
kits...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-
kits/nuc.html)

------
antman1911
Check out the fit-pc mintbox mini or mini pro.

